# When did you start to show with twins?



## EllaS

Hi i'll be 8 weeks on wednesday. Im def not skinny, about uk size 14-16 but i cant work out what is bump or what is massive bloat!?
Found out it was twins 10 days ago.
When did anyone else having twins start to know?
Thanks!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hi! Congrats on the twins! Isn't it amazing!

I'm usually a size 10, I looked bloated until 16 weeks!!

At week 17 I really popped and have been growing since. It's only now at 20 weeks i'm comfortable showing off my bump in tighter tops! I suppose it's different for everyone though xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi. I had usual first trimester bloat that I had with singletons, then bump became more obvious from 10wks. A thicker waist really which became a defined bump at 15wks - probably 6wks sooner than with my singletons. I was full term size by 28wks. Be prepared for a strenuous but exciting ride hun x


----------



## okciv

EllaS said:


> Hi i'll be 8 weeks on wednesday. Im def not skinny, about uk size 14-16 but i cant work out what is bump or what is massive bloat!?
> Found out it was twins 10 days ago.
> When did anyone else having twins start to know?
> Thanks!

I only just have a little bump.... I am a bit er larger normally though :haha: - maybe a UK 20 but I did lose a lot of weight to start with and am now just back to around the same weight as before I was pregnant


----------



## cazd

My trousers stopped fitting at 8 weeks but so far it just looks like I love my pies ! :rofl:


----------



## EllaS

thanks everyone! my work trousers are very uncomfy when im sat down, so given up on them. i just feel extra fat! and look it too :(
full term size by 28 weeks.... eeeeekkk!
i guess when people see you they think youre much further along than you really are?
oh well not complaining, twins will be amazing if all goes well!


----------



## Mrs R

Like some of the other girls, I don't really show until 16 weeks. Other people could tell I was pg at 20 weeks. Now at 26 weeks I'm measuring 43 weeks pregnant!! So for me I grew pretty fast


----------



## greenie

16 weeks was probably about when I looked pregnant not just bloated


----------



## Laura2919

I was in maternity jeans at 8 weeks and my uncle joked are you pregnant, Looks like your carrying twins there and he tapped my belly..(he didnt know I was) 2 days later I found out the reason why I was already in maternity jeans and it was 2 lol


----------



## okciv

I'm still in all of my own clothes - no maternity ones for me yet. My clothes were hanging off me the 1st few weeks though


----------

